# BBK Throttle Body



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I have store credit to a speed shop, so I am going to buy a BBK throttle body. They have 2 to chose from, an 80mm and an 85mm. The 85mm is $50 cheaper. The guy on the phone says I should would go with the 80mm if I'm close to stock, but I have full bolt ons except for heads and a cam and he says then you should be fine with the 85mm. Which one should I go with? Is anyone with an LS1 GTO running a BBK or any other type of throttle body bigger than their stock one? I heard sometimes the BBKs can be a pain to install.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Nobody has a BBK throttle body on there GTO :confused


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have a vmax


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not me - ported and polished stocker, happy with that. Just my .02 but I would consider getting a mild smog safe cam. I got a 228/232 and it's killer. Bif Dif. in power and it idles like a race car, car shakes just a little...



04YJ-GTO said:


> Nobody has a BBK throttle body on there GTO :confused


----------

